# Knew Concepts 8" Fret Saw - Great for Dovetailing



## 33706

Is this the one with a titanium frame?


----------



## MoKC

This model has an aluminium frame.


----------



## MrFid

Thanks for the review. I have the same saw in 5 inch, which suits my purpose and doesn't flex. In your blog you mention regrets for not getting the 5 inch, so I am glad I got that one. Also, I haven't had a problem with the lever cover, could be a one-time thing… anyone else?


----------



## MoKC

I think it was a one time thing. It's an easy fix with super glue or loctite.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks for your thoughts on this saw, read your blog post as well.

This saw is on my wish list, but I tend to agree with you that the 5" or 3" version may be the better value for the average woodworker doing dovetails. Doing some research on this saw, I like the story behind it, the quality and seeing someone find an age old tool and improve on it with modern materials. That is worth the extra cost to me.

The ability to lock the blade at a 45 degree angle, quick tension, light weight are all improvements on the fret saw I currently use, even with premium blades.


----------



## JohnChung

I own the 5" fret saw. No issues there. But if it is over tighten it can bend the frame. Just tighten as the 
instruction states and it will work fine.


----------



## Dakkar

I just ran across this video in which Mythbuster Adam Savage interviews a guy from Knew Concepts about these saws. One thing they point out early is that you want to use a shallower saw for short cuts like dovetails. Anyway, it's pretty interesting how they came up with this truss design.

http://www.tested.com/art/makers/456718-adam-savage-geeks-out-over-woodworking-saws/


----------



## rdwile

I have and love the 5" version of this saw, no real flex in that size. I have not run into a situation where the 5" is not deep enough for cutting dovetails.

+1 on the crappy handle, first thing I did was make a new handle for mine and my friends' saw.

Here's my blog with instructions on making new handles.


----------

